# Thinking about an Allroad, what to look for.



## askibum02 (May 10, 2002)

I am thinking about buying an Allroad for my expanding family.







I have a 3 year old boy, and my wife is due on Jan 30 with a girl. I have been a VAG owner for a long time now (my first car was an '84 Jetta 1.6L







). Right now I have a MKIV 24V Jetta and a MKIII Cabrio. The Cabrio is being sold and the Jetta will get traded. What are some common problems to look for? I am going to look at two cars tonight, both are '02, one with 35K miles, one with 32K miles. Both are CPO, and both are 1 owner cars, per Carfax.
Thanks!!


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Thinking about an Allroad, what to look for. (askibum02)*

if they're CPO, you're pretty much set.... '02 will mean they're both the 2.7T engine (4.2 available in 03), which is my favoritve VAG engine. As far as problems, at the miliage of the cars you're looking at, there shouldnt be any problems. I'd recomend having them looked at by an independent tech, and/or having the cars scanned with VAG-COM


----------



## askibum02 (May 10, 2002)

*Re: Thinking about an Allroad, what to look for. (bhb399mm)*

Thanks!!


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Thinking about an Allroad, what to look for. (askibum02)*

no problem. feel free to IM if you have any other questions.


----------



## askibum02 (May 10, 2002)

*Re: Thinking about an Allroad, what to look for. (bhb399mm)*

Thanks! I sent you one.


----------



## K V N (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: Thinking about an Allroad, what to look for. (bhb399mm)*

My same question, cause I don't want to repeat my mistake. I was pretty new to VAG when I bought my '00 Jetta GLS VR6. Further down the road I found out about the '03 GLI that has 24v VR6 (compared to 12v) and 6 speed manual with sportier interior and exhaust, better overall package. I was a little bummed, but nothing I can do. 
From what I've researched, it seems like allroad don't have too much options other than the 2 engines (2.7T and 4.2 '03) and transmissions, correct?


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Thinking about an Allroad, what to look for. (K V N)*


_Quote, originally posted by *K V N* »_From what I've researched, it seems like allroad don't have too much options other than the 2 engines (2.7T and 4.2 '03) and transmissions, correct? 

there are a few... engine (2.7T/4.2) ... transmission (6speed MT in the 2.7t), Nav (in-dash), telematics (onstar), premium, etc


----------

